# What breed of Tumbler am I?



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

This is Bootsie, a rescue we got last year who I understand is a Tumbler. Anyone any idea what breed (or is it 'variety')? The owner dumped him as a squeaker and made it very clear what his fate would be if he were returned!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Resqued*

I would also like to know what breed he/she is, what a beautiful bird, just have to love those eyes. >Kevin


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

English Long-faced Tumbler  Bootsie is cute!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanks Becky 

He is very friendly and affectionate, loves to preen people. Is friendliness a typical character trait with Tumblers?


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks Kinda Like A WesT Of England Tumbler To Me


----------



## Azalin (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice bird.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

Its a Limerick Tumbler .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ah bootsie! nice to see you. even though this tread is from 2010!.. lol..


----------

